# Klarus XT30 (XM-L U2, 2x18650/4xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!



## selfbuilt (Aug 21, 2012)

*Warning: pic heavy as usual. *











The XT30 is Klarus' first offering in the high-output "thrower" space. Based around the XT11 circuit/user interface, let's see how it compares to the competition ... 

*Manufacturer Specifications:* 
_Note: as always, these are only what the manufacturer/dealers report. To see my actual testing results, scroll down the review._

CREE XM-L (U2) LED 
Three lighting modes and 1 flashing mode
Lighting modes: 820 ANSI lumens (1.8hrs), 310 lumens (5.5 hrs), 10 lumens (180 hrs)
Variable frequency strobe: 820 lumens (3.6 hrs)
Beam throw ability: 360meters on high
Working Voltage: 7V - 14V
Battery: 4xCR123A/2x18650 (not included)
Use of 16340 batteriesis not recommended)
Body color: Dark grey
 Reflector: Deep parabolic reflector
Tactical main switch for turning the light on and off. Momentary activation from off
Dedicated mode switch for instant access to strobe and changing modes
Lens: Toughened ultra-clear glass
Detachable stainless steel strike bezel
Material: Aircraft grade aluminum 6061-T6
 Dimensions: 248mm (Length) x 58mm (Head) x 25.4mm (Body)
Net weight: 273g (Excluding battery)
Waterproof to IPX-8 Standard (underwater to 2 meters)
Optional color filters can be securely attached to the head of the light when the bezel is removed
Reverse polarity protection protects flashlight and battery from damage
Can be used with ED10 remote switch and fits a 1 inch gun mount
Included accessories: Holster, lanyard, spare rubber boot, metal tactical ring and two spare o-rings
MSRP: $130






The XT30 comes in the new "retail shelf" style packaging of recent Klarus lights. Along with the light you will find a manual, spare o-rings, spare boot cover, decent wrist strap, small split ring, and belt holster (with closing flap). A removable metal grip ring is also included (replacing the earlier plastic design found on the original XT11). But all in all, a very similar package to the XT11.













From left to right: AW Protected 18650; Karus XT30; Jetbeam M1X V2; Niwalker 750N1, NWK750 Engineering Sample II; Crelant 7G5-V2; Sunwayman T40CS.

*Actual Measured Dimensions*

All dimensions were personally measured, and are given with no batteries installed:

*Klarus XT30*: Weight: 283.1g, Length: 247mm, Width (bezel): 58.0mm
*JetBeam BC40*: Weight: 226.3g, Length: 224mm, Width (bezel): 48.5mm
*Niwalker 750N1*: Weight: 408.0g, Length: 269mm, Width (bezel): 58.6mm
*Sunwayman T40CS*: Weight: 296.7g, Length 227, Width (bezel): 63.5mm
*Tiablo A60G*: Weight: 297.8g, Length: 256mm, Width (bezel): 56.8mm
*Thrunite Catapult V3*: Weight: 434.8g, Length: 254mm, Width (bezel) 58.0mm, Width (tailcap) 35.1mm.














As always, I quite like the look of these Klarus lights. The anodizing remains a rich dark grey-brown color (type III = HA). No blemishes or flaws on my sample. The excellent anodizing seems very similar to some of my Sunwayman lights. Stylistically, I find the XT30 reminds me a bit of the old JetBeam M1X (one of the first high-output thrower lights).

As with the XT11, labels are not very bright, but clearly legible against the dark background. The overall body pattern is very similar to the XT11 – including some knurling, but it's not very aggressive. There are a lot of smooth areas on the body handle, so I can only describe the overall grip as "ok" (better with the grip ring in place). On that note, I suspect many will be happy to see Klarus has replaced the original plastic grip ring of the XT11 with a new metal version. 

As with the XT11, there is a spring in the head, so all flat-top high capacity cells should fit and work fine in the light. Some of my wider protected 18650 cells with a bit of snug fit inside the light, but they all made it.

Also like the XT11, the XT30 sports a removable stainless steel bezel ring. Slightly crenelated as before, the ring can be removed and an optional set of colored filters or a diffuser can be screwed on instead. This is my preferred way of using a removable diffuser. :twothumbs

Screw threads are traditional triangular-cut, but seem of good quality. They are unchanged from the XT11, so you can use the optional pressure switch assembly for that model here as well. Tailcap threads are anodized for lock-out. 

The XT30 uses the same distinctive dual-switch control in the tailcap as the XT11. The main on/off switch is the larger, circular, protruding one (forward clicky switch, typical feel). The smaller recessed semi-circular one is an electronic mode-changing switch (slightly firmer feel than most electronic switches, definite click on activation). Both can be accessed one-handed by the thumb or index finger, depending on grip.

Light cannot tailstand, despite the raised areas for the lanyard attachment on the tailcap.

*User Interface*

User interface is unchanged from the XT11. Press the large forward clicky switch for on-off (press for momentary-on, click for locked-on).

Once activated, change modes by pressing the smaller electronic switch. Mode sequence is Hi > Med > Lo, in a repeating loop. Press and hold the mode-changing switch to activate Strobe.

Note that Strobe can be activated directly from Off by pressing the secondary switch. I haven't measured it, but this suggests that a standby current must be present when the tailcap is fully tightened.

There is no memory mode – the light always comes on in Hi mode.

For more information on the light, including the build and user interface, please see my new video overview:



As always, videos were recorded in 720p, but YouTube typically defaults to 360p. Once the video is running, you can click on the configuration settings icon and select the higher 480p to 720p options. You can also run full-screen. 

*PWM/Strobe*

Lo:





Med:





Hi:





As on the XT11 uses PWM of just under 1 kHz. PWM is an apparently unavoidable by-product of having a tailcap control circuit combined with a head circuit. :shrug: At least the frequency is high enough not to be visually distracting, like on some other lights.

And like the XT11, that PWM signal is again present on the Hi mode. PWM is never as noticeable on Hi (as the light is "on" most of the cycle), but it does seem to be slightly more significant here on the XT30 than my either XT11 or RS11 lights. :shrug:






Again, like the XT11, the XT30 uses an oscillating strobe, switching between 5.7Hz and 14.2 Hz every ~1.5 secs.

*Standby drain*

Since the secondary switch is an electronic switch (that can be activated from Off), there needs to be a standby current when the tailcap is fully connected. Measuring it is a little more complicated than usual, given the need to have the tailcap in the current path. I haven't measured it here, but on the XT11 I obtained a low reading of 1.4 uA on a fully charged 18650. Unless Klarus has drastically changed something here, I would expect to there to be a similarly negligible current on the XT30. 

*Beamshots:*










The XT30 uses a Cool White XM-L emitter, well centered on my samples (with a white centering disc around it). Reflector is smooth finish and extremely deep. Throw is likely to be excellent. 

And now, what you have all been waiting for.  All lights are on 2xAW protected 18650, about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. 





























































As you can probably tell, the XT30 is remarkably similar to the Crelant 7G5 V2 in beam profile. It has excellent throw, with a typical amount of spill. 

Of course, these sorts of reviews are never complete without outdoor beamshots.  These are all done in the style of my earlier 100-yard round-up review. Please see that thread for a discussion of the topography (i.e. the road dips in the distance, to better show you the corona in the mid-ground). Please ignore the red-tint in the lower-right corner these shots (I was wearing a brighter-than-usual red headlamp during this excursion ).






Here are zoomed-in pics of the hotspots:






As you can see, the XT30 is certainly in the same range as these other "thrower" lights. 

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables. Effective July 2012, I have updated all my Peak Intensity/Beam Distance measures with a NIST-certified Extech EA31 lightmeter (orange highlights).






The XT30 is one of the most heavily-driven 2x18650 lights I've tested to date. Throw is excellent for the class.

In case you want to see how the XT30 compares to the smaller XT11 and RS11 lights, here's the performance of those lights (just for comparison purposes to the XT30 results posted up above):






*Output/Runtime Comparison:*



















As with many lights in the high-output class, the XT30 steps down slightly after 3 mins of runtime on Hi. You can re-activate the max output by turning the light off and on again.

Overall output/runtime efficiency is certainly acceptable for the class, but the XT30 is not as efficient as a current-controlled light driven to similar levels. The runtime differences become increasingly noticeable as you look at the lower output level runtimes.

*Potential Issues*

My XT30 has an audible high-pitched hum/buzz on all output modes. Inductor whine (the presumed source of the hum) can be a highly variable phenomenon, but it is quite noticeable on my sample (i.e., more noticeable than most other lights I've tested). The pitch changes as you switch modes, but overall intensity remains comparable. I had noticed some mild hum on my XT11 as well, but it is worse on my XT30 sample.

As before, the light uses PWM on all modes (including Hi) at a detectable, but not overly visually-distracting ~1 kHz. 

Light lacks a memory mode, and always comes on in Hi.

Light uses an electronic tail switch, and therefore requires a stand-by current when fully connected. Based on my experience with other XT-series lights, it is likely to be negligible.

The light is not as "grippy" as some in this class.

While the metal grip ring is likely to be a popular update to the XT line, it is not held firmly in place on my XT30 sample (i.e., it can move up down a couple of millimeters during handling, even when the tailcap is fully tightened).

The mode-changing switch may be a bit difficult to access if you have gloves on.

*Preliminary Observations*

Ok, I'll put it simply – the XT30 is the XT11 in a larger "thrower" body with higher voltage support for 2x18650/4xCR123A. :bow: Overall output and throw are both increased on the XT30 (hugely so for throw - the reflector was clearly designed for maximum beam distance). As a result, the XT30 has among the best-in-class performance on both measures. :thumbsup:

This "big brother" to the XT11 will look and feel very familiar to fans of that light. Styling is very similar, with excellent quality anodizing and finish. My one comment here is that the extended body tube on the XT30 is not quite as "grippy" as the smaller XT11 (although the new metal grip ring will help). 

The tailcap screw threading in unchanged, so the optional remote pressure switch for the XT11 will work here as well. And thanks to the comparable design of a removable bezel ring, Klarus plans to make available an optional set of screw-on colored filters and diffuser. 

As you would expect (given the identical tail switch), the distinctive dual-switch user interface is unchanged from the XT11. This UI is popular with the "tactical" crowd, as the light always comes on in Hi mode (with both momentary-on and constant-on options). A disorienting oscillating strobe is also available by a single press, directly from both off and on. 

Like the XT11, the XT30 still uses visible PWM on all modes (including Hi), but it remains at a reasonably high level so as not to be overly distracting (~1 kHz). PWM seems to be a necessary feature of the light, given the dual-control circuits (i.e. one in the head, one in the tailcap). 

On a related topic, output/runtime efficiency – while certainly acceptable at all levels – does take something of a hit here. Especially on the Lo/Med levels, the XT30 starts to fall behind most of the competition - likely due to the PWM and/or circuit overhead from the dual switch design. :shrug:

That said, I imagine most people intend to run this light primarily on max output.  Fans of the XT11 who are looking for a comparable light in the high-output thrower class will find much to like here. But it is a crowded marketplace now, so I suggest you carefully consider what kind of build and user interface would best meet your needs – there are certainly a lot of options to choose from.

----

Klarus XT30 provided by goinggear.com for review.


----------



## CamoNinja (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow thanks Selfbuilt. I was looking this morning (UK time) for a such a review. What brilliant timing. Thank you


----------



## kj2 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks 
-For throw, which light would you take; SWM T40CS or XT30?


----------



## CamoNinja (Aug 21, 2012)

I think the T40CS


kj2 said:


> Thanks
> -For throw, which light would you take; SWM T40CS or XT30?


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 21, 2012)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> Wow thanks Selfbuilt. I was looking this morning (UK time) for a such a review. What brilliant timing. Thank you


Good timing then! :wave:


kj2 said:


> For throw, which light would you take; SWM T40CS or XT30?


They are pretty similar in peak throw. My T40CS has a slightly broader hotspot, and a much wider (but dimmer) spillbeam compared to the XT30. Outdoor shots will be coming soon.

As always, I would typically recommend people choose on the basis of their preferred user interface.


----------



## KuanR (Aug 21, 2012)

User interface is important to me, I wanted to buy this after looking at pictures and specs, but turning on at high mode isn't really appealing to me. Don't like to get blinded when I turn this on in pitch black darkness:what:


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 21, 2012)

KuanR said:


> User interface is important to me, I wanted to buy this after looking at pictures and specs, but turning on at high mode isn't really appealing to me. Don't like to get blinded when I turn this on in pitch black darkness:what:


Likewise, I'm a personal fans of lights with a memory mode (or a control ring, so I can determine the state of the light before activation). 

But the Klarus XT-series interface seems to have a lot of fans out there, especially among the more "tactical" crowd. To each his/her own ...


----------



## sbbsga (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you very much for another awesome overview! :twothumbs I have been waiting for this one and knew it is just around the corner after it appeared in your Niwalker overview. 

Too bad it still has no mode memory.


----------



## KuanR (Aug 21, 2012)

selfbuilt said:


> Likewise, I'm a personal fans of lights with a memory mode (or a control ring, so I can determine the state of the light before activation).
> 
> But the Klarus XT-series interface seems to have a lot of fans out there, especially among the more "tactical" crowd. To each his/her own ...



Yeah I know what you mean too, the tactical usage with high coming on first is great. Thanks for the great review, glad to know you agree with me


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Aug 22, 2012)

sbbsga said:


> Too bad it still has no mode memory.


I'm quite pleased it doesn't tbh. And for few reasons. One you'd have to turn it on to see what mode it's in, but if you are set on turning it on no matter, does it really help at all? Also as there is no way to change modes before activating the light I don't really see how it would be that helpful having memory. Lets face it, if you last used it in high, but now want low, even with memory you'd still have to turn it on in high first. And this then leads to you always having to remember to switch it off in a mode you think you'd want next time you use it. Which just sounds like a pain to me.

In addition it only has 3 brightness modes, so it's quick and easy to cycle through them. And I suppose as this isn't a pocket torch, then how often are you likely to want only 10 lumens from it? If it was me I'd simply grab a different light (my EDC for example) if that's all I wanted/needed.

So personally I quite like the standard UI of the XT series, although for preference I have not yet found a better UI than the earlier Klarus NT series lights.

But as Selfbuilt said, each to their own.


----------



## sbbsga (Aug 22, 2012)

I forgot to add another thing. 

Does the head get really warm, like other similarly sized lights, after several restarts back to Turbo?

Thank you.


----------



## Random Dan (Aug 22, 2012)

Rather interesting that with the new meter the Sunwayman T40CS now out-throws the Crelant 7G5 V2 by one whole meter!


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 22, 2012)

sbbsga said:


> Does the head get really warm, like other similarly sized lights, after several restarts back to Turbo?


I imagine it would, but I didn't specifically try this. You are always going to be battling heat on highly-driven output levels (hence the timed step-down that is common now). 

I certainly don't recommend you "force" the light to stay on Turbo by frequent re-starts when running on 4xCR123A. I have had plenty of examples of PTC resistors engaging on other 4xCR123A configurations in maximally-driven lights (especially the front-most battery, near the head).



Random Dan said:


> Rather interesting that with the new meter the Sunwayman T40CS now out-throws the Crelant 7G5 V2 by one whole meter!


I wouldn't read a lot into that (i.e., well within measurement error, and on only one sample each).  Simplest to say that my individual samples of the two lights are really equivalent in peak throw (although beam patterns vary).


----------



## Dubois (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice review Selfbuilt, thanks. I think I prefer the Niwalker NWK750 you just reviewed, as it has more flexibility, seemingly running very well on just one 18650, which might be handy for some folks.


----------



## sbbsga (Aug 22, 2012)

selfbuilt said:


> I imagine it would, but I didn't specifically try this. You are always going to be battling heat on highly-driven output levels (hence the timed step-down that is common now).
> 
> I certainly don't recommend you "force" the light to stay on Turbo by frequent re-starts when running on 4xCR123A. I have had plenty of examples of PTC resistors engaging on other 4xCR123A configurations in maximally-driven lights (especially the front-most battery, near the head).



I see, thank you very much again.


----------



## damnDSM (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice review! 

I read that the threads are the same between models, does that mean that the xt30 head could be used with the xt11 tube and a single 18650? If so, could the xt11 head handle x2 18650's?


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 22, 2012)

damnDSM said:


> I read that the threads are the same between models, does that mean that the xt30 head could be used with the xt11 tube and a single 18650? If so, could the xt11 head handle x2 18650's?


No, only the tailcap threads are the same between the XT11 and XT30 - the head-region threads and diameter are quite different. If you look at pics in the two reviews, you will see they don't look the same. I can confirm they are not in fact interchangeable.

I don't know the specifics for the circuits, but my guess is that they are indeed customized for the supported voltage range of the given models. It would be inefficient to add broader voltage support for configurations not physically supported by the light.


----------



## madecov (Sep 5, 2012)

As usual another great review. There are so many choices in this class to fit any budget. I don't think any of them are bad at all.


----------



## cancow (Sep 5, 2012)

I just don't understand why any light longer than say 7-8" would have a tail switch.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Selfbuilt, I've got a question.

Looking at Klaus' website they list the the XT30 at:








The Beam Distance and lux in your review (48.800/442m) is quite significantly different. Can you help me understand why and what it means? And if ANSI FL1 figures produce 'higher' numbers, why aren't Klarus using them on their website?

Thanks.


----------



## Bwolcott (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi selfbuilt I was just wondering why in some of your reviews it shows the t40cs at 46000 lux and this one shows 54000 lux?

thank you just wondering which one is correct


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 9, 2012)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> The Beam Distance and lux in your review (48.800/442m) is quite significantly different. Can you help me understand why and what it means? And if ANSI FL1 figures produce 'higher' numbers, why aren't Klarus using them on their website?.


I don't know why, but they clearly seem to have the peak intensity numbers off on this model (at least, based on my one sample). :shrug: Given the output level and the size of the reflector, I am not at all surprised by the lux numbers I directly measured here.



Bwolcott said:


> Hi selfbuilt I was just wondering why in some of your reviews it shows the t40cs at 46000 lux and this one shows 54000 lux?


The new numbers are more accurate, as they are taken with a NIST-certified light meter. The link is provided in the methodology paragraph before the table, but here it is again: Revised Selfbuilt beam intensity explanation.

You can tell the new tables as I have put the numbers with the new meter in orange. And yes, I went back and re-tested every light shown in all my tables.


----------



## Bwolcott (Sep 10, 2012)

thank you for the clarification


----------



## MT7 (Sep 21, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> thank you for the clarification



Hey Selfbuilt, Thank you very much for this great review :thumbsup:
but when are you going to upload the outdoor beamshots? because I am want to buy for me the Klarus XT30 or the Sunwayman T40CS,and I can not decide which flashlight is better thrower.
thanks advance.


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 21, 2012)

MT7 said:


> Hey Selfbuilt, Thank you very much for this great review :thumbsup:
> but when are you going to upload the outdoor beamshots? because I am want to buy for me the Klarus XT30 or the Sunwayman T40CS,and I can not decide which flashlight is better thrower.
> thanks advance.



In his chart at least, the SWM looks like its got slightly more throw than the XT30.

In real life, the variation from light to light typically overlaps the small differences in specs...so on paper two lights might be different, but an INDIVIDUAL light from a given batch for that model might be a bit brighter or dimer, etc...so the brighter one of the dimmer specs, and the dimmer one from the brighter specs, can overlap in real life. (IE: Assume that the specs, beamshots, etc...give a ball park idea, but are not going to guarantee that the one YOU get is exactly like that in performance. YOUR XT30 might out throw someone else's SWM, and visa versa)


----------



## sbbsga (Sep 21, 2012)

MT7 said:


> Hey Selfbuilt, Thank you very much for this great review :thumbsup:
> but when are you going to upload the outdoor beamshots? because I am want to buy for me the Klarus XT30 or the Sunwayman T40CS,and I can not decide which flashlight is better thrower.
> thanks advance.



Here, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKDTidZVZzY


----------



## CamoNinja (Sep 21, 2012)

I was going to get the XT30 but the new T40cs seems a better choice.

In the video above Wako san gives a good review.


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 21, 2012)

MT7 said:


> but when are you going to upload the outdoor beamshots? because I am want to buy for me the Klarus XT30 or the Sunwayman T40CS,and I can not decide which flashlight is better thrower.


Still on my desk to do, just been too busy lately to head out for the outdoor shots. Hope to get to them soon ... but see my comments below.



TEEJ said:


> In real life, the variation from light to light typically overlaps the small differences in specs...so on paper two lights might be different, but an INDIVIDUAL light from a given batch for that model might be a bit brighter or dimer, etc...


This is a key point that people often overlook when dealing with n=1 sample sent for review. There is a natural range of variation, and it is impossible to know what that is without a good number of samples to compare under idendical conditions. It is impossible to know the averages for a given model - and even if we did, it is possible that any one sample of one model could out-perform another (even if the averages were the other way). 

That said, the T40CS has a rather different reflector and beam profile from the XT30. The T40CS has a wider and relatively shallow reflector (with flat base), while the XT30 has a deep reflector (what comes to sharp angle at the base). The effect on beam profile is that the T40CS will always have a much wider (and dimmer) spillbeam than the XT30. As for the hotspot, at least on my two samples, the XT30 has a smaller and more sharply defined hotspot, with the T40CS having a broader one with a more gradual transition into corona.

Finally, as an aside, I know everyone is always keen to see outdoor beam shots. But the reality is that it is hard to compare lights from a single camera exposure (or even a range of exposures, for that matter). A camera will never catch what your complex brain interprets and perceives. Personally, I find they are (at best) really only useful for comparing gross beam pattern differences - not subtle intensity differences in peak throw.


----------



## Bwolcott (Sep 21, 2012)

MT7 said:


> Hey Selfbuilt, Thank you very much for this great review :thumbsup:
> but when are you going to upload the outdoor beamshots? because I am want to buy for me the Klarus XT30 or the Sunwayman T40CS,and I can not decide which flashlight is better thrower.
> thanks advance.





I see you have been talking about getting a thrower for a while now in just about every thread, Like said many times before all the ones you are interested in have close throw ability but from my experience the new u2 t40cs throws slightly better then most in its category including the xt30


----------



## Albert56 (Oct 2, 2012)

It looks like a great light, but I'm not a fan of the plunger design. Anyway, I (and I think most of us here) buy new lights for dazzle, show and novelty, and not necessarily for practical use. I find my X10 Maelstrom and S10 Baton to be perfect for my daily needs and my other lights are, for the most part, for showing off. I love the beam of my TN31 and doubt I'll be getting another long thrower until something comes out in a compact package and an affordable price range that SIGNIFICANTLY outperforms it. I'm sure the next breakthrough in LED technology is just around the corner.


----------



## thisguy (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice review. I am considering this light as a new patrol light. I have a couple smaller belt lights, but want a new large light to replace the old Mag I have used for years. How would say the durability is? Thanks!


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 3, 2012)

thisguy said:


> Very nice review. I am considering this light as a new patrol light. I have a couple smaller belt lights, but want a new large light to replace the old Mag I have used for years. How would say the durability is? Thanks!


It certainly seems like a solid light, in keeping with the other Klarus models. Long-term reliability is of course always an unknown, but the positive experience most seem to have had with the XT10/XT11 should bode well.

Oh, and :welcome:


----------



## thisguy (Oct 4, 2012)

Well, I went and bought one last night. From all the reading I have done, I liked the UI the most.


----------



## tobrien (Oct 5, 2012)

i wonder how this'll compare to the new Armytek Barracuda. any speculation, selfbuilt?


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 5, 2012)

tobrien said:


> i wonder how this'll compare to the new Armytek Barracuda. any speculation, selfbuilt?


Don't know the specs for that light, but it typically comes down to the size and shape of the reflector in this class. This 2x18650 thrower space is fairly mature, and most makers produce lights of comparable drive levels. As a result, it comes down to optics (in terms of throw), as well as the usual build, circuit and UI differences.


----------



## tobrien (Oct 6, 2012)

selfbuilt said:


> Don't know the specs for that light, but it typically comes down to the size and shape of the reflector in this class. This 2x18650 thrower space is fairly mature, and most makers produce lights of comparable drive levels. As a result, it comes down to optics (in terms of throw), as well as the usual build, circuit and UI differences.



okay, thanks! i hope someone sends you one for review then. i'm sure it's as good as the Predator but in a thrower formfactor


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 16, 2012)

I finally made it out for some outdoor beamshots. Please ignore the red-tint in the lower-right corner these shots (I was wearing a brighter-than-usual red headlamp during this excursion ).






Here are zoomed in shots of the hotspots:






The XT30 is certainly in the same range as these other "thrower" lights. :wave:


----------



## tobrien (Nov 16, 2012)

thanks for the update


----------



## TEEJ (Nov 20, 2012)

selfbuilt said:


> No, only the tailcap threads are the same between the XT11 and XT30 - the head-region threads and diameter are quite different. If you look at pics in the two reviews, you will see they don't look the same. I can confirm they are not in fact interchangeable.
> 
> I don't know the specifics for the circuits, but my guess is that they are indeed customized for the supported voltage range of the given models. It would be inefficient to add broader voltage support for configurations not physically supported by the light.




I know the tail caps of the XT11 and XT20 are interchangeable, but not the heads. The head threads are larger on the XT20.

I'm thinking the XT30 is more like the thrower version of the XT20 than the thrower version of the XT11....and would not be surprised if the XT30 head would fit the XT20 tube, etc.



The XT20 tube is HELLA thick, very sturdy. That would make the XT30 a flaming baton.


----------



## Labrador72 (May 19, 2013)

Has anybody tried if the XT11 body screws into the XT30 head and viceversa?

I've seen it was mentioned in another thread but the XT30 was not out yet at the time:


Adrenaline_6 said:


> I just got an idea. Since the XT11 can take 8.4V, is the thread pattern on the head the same so you could screw an XT11 head on the XT30 2 x 18650 tube and vice versa? Oh man would that be a double bonus!


----------



## selfbuilt (May 25, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> Has anybody tried if the XT11 body screws into the XT30 head and viceversa?


Sorry for the delay, but I've been away. Just tested it, and no, they are not compatible. The XT30 body tube is a little wider than the XT11s.


----------



## Labrador72 (May 26, 2013)

Thanks a lot for taking the time check and reply selfbuilt!


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 7, 2014)

Klarus seem to have updated both the XT30 and the XT20 to XML2 U2.

http://www.klaruslight.com/plist_show.php?id=40&lge=en


----------



## kj2 (Oct 8, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> Klarus seem to have updated both the XT30 and the XT20 to XML2 U2.
> 
> http://www.klaruslight.com/plist_show.php?id=40&lge=en



Jup, have seen that earlier. Asked HKe if he would've it in stock. He has/did have the XT20-L2 but not the XT30.


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 9, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> Klarus seem to have updated both the XT30 and the XT20 to XML2 U2.


Good to know. The XT30 is a nice light, but it doesn't seem to have had a large following here.


----------



## billvan (Dec 14, 2021)

Revive and old thread.... will the XT30 bidy fit the XT30R head? With the XT30R having a propritary battery, migh make sense to get one of the remaining XT30 lights so I can keep it working with 18650/CR123 in the future!


----------

